# Top End Laptop



## nougain (May 20, 2014)

I am looking at buying a top end Laptop with budget range of 80K INR. My preference would be to have 15.6" FHD i7 quad core 1TB HDD and with reasonable SSD, good looking one. Not sure how much SSD for quick boot and regular day-to-day work would be ok -- 16 GB?

Please suggest best options available - I am not considering Mac!

Thanks, Nougain
Delhi


----------



## seamon (May 20, 2014)

Lenovo Y510p as a base. I would recommend replacing the HDD with at least a 256GB SSD. SSDs below 64GB are trash have almost no real world use. They are only good in theory.
You can replace the DVD drive with your HDD using a caddy bay. If you need to use the DVD drive then you can make a quick switch.
The reason this laptop is categorized as high end because you can again replace the caddy HDD/DVD drive with another graphic card which will cost you 8k to provide 2x gaming performance.


----------



## prometheus (May 20, 2014)

just a tip:
wait for MSI to relaunch in India..cause that's something which you don't want to miss :}

the reason being:
- just imagine what happens if a market gets occupied with companies which slaps its customers with same old DDR3 specs for loads of $$ ? thats what India has become.

- see for yourself; checkout Lenovo's US web and see the specs offered under Y series for Lenovo Y510P (skip the y40/50 for now  ) and now compare it to what the "dostore" has to offer lol

Companies have been making tons of money by selling a generation behind hardware in India just like that. tiny things such as GPU having DDR3/5 won't be much to a common consumer but a geek understands the stuff damn right and shows 'em the mid finger

*OR*

get the same y510p shipped from US oh you can get a spanking turbo charged tank under $1300 with an SSD/2xGPUs in SLI (with its 120/170W recom. power brick) and anti-glare for real; the Indian version is a WEDGE glossy type screen


----------



## seamon (May 20, 2014)

^Or this.


----------



## nougain (May 20, 2014)

I hear you prometheus! But when will MSI come to India and what is the gaurantee that they will have different game plan than rest of the players i.e. Dell/HP/Lenevo in India? Would be interesting to see MSI's entry but don't want to wait for long time.

Looking at my initial research on some of the retail eCommerce sites like SnapDeal/FlipKart in India, I kinda shotlisted at below three candidates. Like the SSD option but not sure how much 8GB can be of help - Sould be used for Windows8.1/Office/Browser/Etc installation area, isn't it!

What do you think of below candidates (I know Y510P has already got a favor from prometheus):

- HP Envy Touchsmart 15-j109TX Laptop (2.4 GHz 4th Gen Quad Core Ci7 4700MQ/ 8GB/ 1TB 8GB NAND/ Win8.1/ 2GB DDR3 Graph NVIDIA GeForce GT 740M/ Touch / 15.6" / 1920 x 1080 Pixel / 6 cell battery) Fliplark MRP 89149/- Available at 79990/- Post Discount: 74990/- (Snapdeal)

- Dell Inspiron 15 7537 Laptop (1.8 GHz 4th Gen Dual Core Ci7 4500U/ 8GB (expandable Upto 8 GB)/ 1TB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph GT 750/ Touch/ 15.6" / 1920 x 1080 Pixel / 4 cell) Flipkart MRP 90800/- Available at 83000/- Post Discount: ?

- Lenovo Y510p I7-4700MQ / Windows 8 / 15.6" FHD LED GLARE(WEDGE)/ 8G(2*4GB DDRIIIL1600) / HDD 1TB 5400RPM / N14P-GT1 GDDR5 2GB / DUSK BLACK / Lenovo Site: 77,000/-


----------



## seamon (May 20, 2014)

nougain said:


> I hear you prometheus! But when will MSI come to India and what is the gaurantee that they will have different game plan than rest of the players i.e. Dell/HP/Lenevo in India? Would be interesting to see MSI's entry but don't want to wait for long time.
> 
> Looking at my initial research on some of the retail eCommerce sites like SnapDeal/FlipKart in India, I kinda shotlisted at below three candidates. Like the SSD option but not sure how much 8GB can be of help - Sould be used for Windows8.1/Office/Browser/Etc installation area, isn't it!
> 
> ...



8GB SSD will be of no help at all. It will just decrease boot time which is as if so low in Windows 8. 8 GB SSD? Please. Give me a 8GB Ram Stick instead.

1.Overpriced and very very weak graphic card.
2.Doesn't have 1920x1080 screen. Very very weak CPU.
3.Best option.
 [MENTION=139589]prometheus[/MENTION] seems like deja vous. We just talked about this in the previous thread. Also, DDR4 memory hasn't been released in laptops yet. AFAIK only the highest end Intel Desktop CPU supports DDR4 memory.


----------



## $hadow (May 20, 2014)

Y510p + add a ssd and the laptop will start flying


----------



## prometheus (May 20, 2014)

seamon said:


> ...
> Also, DDR4 memory hasn't been released in laptops yet. AFAIK only the highest end Intel Desktop CPU supports DDR4 memory.



gotcha


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 20, 2014)

nougain said:


> I hear you prometheus! But when will MSI come to India and what is the gaurantee that they will have different game plan than rest of the players i.e. Dell/HP/Lenevo in India? Would be interesting to see MSI's entry but don't want to wait for long time.
> 
> Looking at my initial research on some of the retail eCommerce sites like SnapDeal/FlipKart in India, I kinda shotlisted at below three candidates. Like the SSD option but not sure how much 8GB can be of help - Sould be used for Windows8.1/Office/Browser/Etc installation area, isn't it!
> 
> ...



both the HP and dell one have crap config for that price.

better get y510p or wait for MSI relaunch or get a custom laptop from clevo or sager.


----------



## prometheus (May 20, 2014)

nougain said:


> ..
> - HP Envy Touchsmart 15-j109TX Laptop (2.4 GHz 4th Gen Quad Core Ci7 4700MQ/ 8GB/ 1TB 8GB NAND/ Win8.1/ 2GB DDR3 Graph NVIDIA GeForce GT 740M/ Touch / 15.6" / 1920 x 1080 Pixel / 6 cell battery) Fliplark MRP 89149/- Available at 79990/- Post Discount: 74990/- (Snapdeal)
> *|
> |->DDR3.... :/ *biggest dealbreaker* at this price point erm..*
> ...



**but**
hopefully MSI will be relaunching around end of June / mid-July (read second half of 2014) so every other brand out there should feel the ripple effect and they'll drop their prices a bit.

Even if they didn't drop their prices then again atleast you'll have some really good options from MSI and saving sm $$ isn't a bad idea anytime *win*win*


----------



## seamon (May 20, 2014)

prometheus said:


> **but**
> hopefully MSI will be relaunching around end of June / mid-July (read second half of 2014) so every other brand out there should feel the ripple effect and they'll drop their prices a bit.
> 
> Even if they didn't drop their prices then again atleast you'll have some really good options from MSI and saving sm $$ isn't a bad idea anytime *win*win*



No effect if prices start from 90k.


----------



## prometheus (May 20, 2014)

seamon said:


> No effect if prices start from 90k.



^ true that
pricing around that is highly *likely* but then again I will wait a bit.. *fingers crossed* one of their model(s) having 840/850m surely is around ~85k INR incl. taxes

Haven't heard from Rhyansy all this..time around..since he posted that $150 amazon fee for the warranty thingy
I was looking out for the _Unlike_ button


----------



## nougain (May 21, 2014)

It seems unlikely that there is a clear winner out there! There are some pros and cons with each one of-course. If HP and Dell are not in fray then Lenovo is the only one left out there. It is black!! Was prefering Silver!! Question is how much I can customize it? Is there a DVD drive that I can get rid of and replace with SDD or HDD caddy? 

I initially started researching on building my own gig (cost: 1.7 Lakh) but now I am thinking of settling down with a laptop for reasons such as mobility, no continuous power backup requirement, etc. My finalized gig config:

1	i7-4770
2	Corsair Vengeance 8GB 1600 MHz [x2 i.e. Total 16 GB]
3	ZOTAC NVIDIA GeForce GTX 760 2GB GDDR5 
4	Asus Z87-PRO
5	LG 29" IPS 2560 x 1080 (29EA93)
6	SSD SAMSUNG 840 (120GB)
7	WD Caviar Black 1 TB SATA III 7200 RPM 64 MB (6Gb/s)  X 2
8	Logitech Wireless Combo KB+M (MK330)
9	DVD RW - HP SATA (LIGHT SCRIBE)
10	Cooler Master Storm Trooper Cabinet - With Side Window Panel
11	COOLER MASTER GX-II 750 Watt SMPS/PSU
12	APC UPS BR1500-IN 800 Watt 1280VA
13	Windows 8.1 Pro (64-bit)
14	Office Home & Student 2013 (Word,Excel,PowerPoint,Note)

Do you think I should still consider it? Somehow my brain is pushing me for a laptop for its obvious benefits. I won't mind spending additional 20K on enhancing the laptop if I can -- SSD, 2TB, DDR5, higher end GC, more RAM, etc.


----------



## $hadow (May 21, 2014)

Nothing can match a desktop in power output.  
Go with a desktop if mobility and electricity are not your requirements


----------



## seamon (May 21, 2014)

nougain said:


> It seems unlikely that there is a clear winner out there! There are some pros and cons with each one of-course. If HP and Dell are not in fray then Lenovo is the only one left out there. It is black!! Was prefering Silver!! Question is how much I can customize it? Is there a DVD drive that I can get rid of and replace with SDD or HDD caddy?
> 
> I initially started researching on building my own gig (cost: 1.7 Lakh) but now I am thinking of settling down with a laptop for reasons such as mobility, no continuous power backup requirement, etc. My finalized gig config:
> 
> ...



You can customize every component of the Y510p. It is as customizable as a desktop. That being said, it will never provide desktop level performance. You will need a continuous power supply to play games. If you want to get an idea of how much performance you can gain by customizing it you can look for GT 755SLI/GTX 770m/GTX 860m benchmarks.


----------



## AbhMkh (May 22, 2014)

nougain said:


> It seems unlikely that there is a clear winner out there! There are some pros and cons with each one of-course. If HP and Dell are not in fray then Lenovo is the only one left out there. It is black!! Was prefering Silver!! Question is how much I can customize it? Is there a DVD drive that I can get rid of and replace with SDD or HDD caddy?
> 
> I initially started researching on building my own gig (cost: 1.7 Lakh) but now I am thinking of settling down with a laptop for reasons such as mobility, no continuous power backup requirement, etc. My finalized gig config:
> 
> ...



If mobility is not a priority for you then Desktop, definitely DESKTOP !!!!.....Nothing in laptops even comes close to what a high end desktop has to offer unless you want to spend 2-3 L on a laptop which is simply unacceptable.

My current and previous systems were laptops but my next system most definitely will be a desktop.This config you have selected is an excellent one.But might I suggest replacing the I7 4770 with a I5 4670K(overclock enabled) and the Z87 pro motherboard with a Asus Gryphon.Should knock a couple of thousand off your total.


----------



## kg11sgbg (May 22, 2014)

[MENTION=139589]prometheus[/MENTION], Is it definite for sure that MSi will be relaunching here in India?
A good news indeed.


----------



## ariftwister (May 22, 2014)

Wait.. Why did MSI stop selling in India?


----------



## prometheus (May 22, 2014)

kg11sgbg said:


> [MENTION=139589]prometheus[/MENTION], Is it definite for sure that MSi will be relaunching here in India?
> A good news indeed.



Yep...


----------



## Roopatg (May 23, 2014)

I would suggest you to go with a HP laptop,if you prefer more in power output.


----------



## seamon (May 23, 2014)

Roopatg said:


> I would suggest you to go with a HP laptop,if you prefer more in power output.



 Nice Joke!


----------



## prometheus (May 23, 2014)

Roopatg said:


> I would suggest you to go with a HP laptop,if you prefer more in power output.



 what are we talking abt here..? horse power?


----------



## seamon (May 23, 2014)

^^


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 23, 2014)

Roopatg said:


> I would suggest you to go with a HP laptop,if you prefer more in power output.



*fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/533904_10151165180273907_870808515_n.jpg


----------



## nougain (Jun 7, 2014)

Visited Nehru Place market in Delhi today and went to Lenevo, HP and Dell showrooms. Had a look at Lenevo Y510P, HP Envy 15-j109TX and Dell 7537 (Actually saw one model lower than Y510P and 7537 as they were not available). Without talking much about specs, here are quick comments:

Lenevo Y510P: Number keypad area sags when keys are pressed, fingerprints on the laptop body easily seen (though not a major problem), Saw how DVD drive caddy bay can be replaced, was told that it can be replaced with HDD or Graphics Card or Cooling, Best price 72500/-

HP j109TX: Finding it hard to use the mouse pad (deal breaker for me), Looks really good / sleek, DFG keypad area sags (don't like that), Best price 78800/- Touch, 69000/- Non-Touch + Free DVW+Goodies

Dell 7537: Looked good to me, solid & I liked it, i7-4500U , Best price: 80000/-with bag

*Update:*
- One downside with Y510P: It has only 1 USB 3.0 SuperSpeed, 2 USB 2.0 (one always on). Others have total 4 with 2 2.0 and 2 3.0. This would be a limitation, isn't it?
- Any idea on fan noise on Y510P and other models?
- Any idea on how Y510P's battery area heats up on usage? (my current old HP laptop has both these problems).
- Y510P comes with Windows 8. I surely wanted upgrade to Windows 8.1. Can this be done on my own and free?


----------



## nougain (Jun 9, 2014)

Any response?


----------



## seamon (Jun 9, 2014)

+1 to Lenovo Ideapad Y510p

- - - Updated - - -

Nah Forget that.
+1 to ASUS ROG 15.6"


----------



## nougain (Jun 14, 2014)

Are you saying ASUS ROG 15.6" is better than Lenovo Ideapad Y510p?

- One downside with Y510P: It has only 1 USB 3.0 SuperSpeed, 2 USB 2.0 (one always on). Others have total 4 with 2 2.0 and 2 3.0. This would be a limitation, isn't it?
- Any idea on fan noise on Y510P and other models?
- Any idea on how Y510P's battery area heats up on usage? (my current old HP laptop has both these problems).
- Y510P comes with Windows 8. I surely wanted upgrade to Windows 8.1. Can this be done on my own and free?


----------



## seamon (Jun 14, 2014)

nougain said:


> Are you saying ASUS ROG 15.6" is better than Lenovo Ideapad Y510p?
> 
> - One downside with Y510P: It has only 1 USB 3.0 SuperSpeed, 2 USB 2.0 (one always on). Others have total 4 with 2 2.0 and 2 3.0. This would be a limitation, isn't it?
> - Any idea on fan noise on Y510P and other models?
> ...



ASUS ROG is the best 15.6" laptop in India right now.

Y510p has 2 USB 3.0 ports.
Y510p is relatively silent when compared to other gaming laptops.
Win 8.1 is free.


----------



## nougain (Jun 14, 2014)

Asus G750JX-CV069P Laptop (4th Gen Ci7/ 24GB/ 1.5TB/ Win8 Pro/ 3GB Graph) (Black) Price: Rs.199999 -- FlipKart, Too Expensive, I would like to be under 1L with all add-ons (like 128GB/256GB SSD)

Y510p Specs is telling me: 1 USB 3.0 SuperSpeed, 2 USB 2.0 (one always on) -- Not sure if I am reading it right

My need is not as much for gaming as it is for Productivity/SoftDevelopment/Speed/Quality(KB, display, etc). Just to provide a perspective: On 1-10 scale if gaming is 4 then productivity would be 10.

Right, Win8.1 is free but can I upgrade Y510p without facing any problem? I read couple of postings (google) where people faced issues with 8.1 and had to revert back to 8.0.


----------



## seamon (Jun 14, 2014)

This one lol"
Asus CN135H G56JR Laptop Rs.80900 Price in India - Buy Asus CN135H G56JR Laptop Black Online - Asus: Flipkart.com
Y510p has 2 USB 3.0 ports period


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 14, 2014)

nougain said:


> Asus G750JX-CV069P Laptop (4th Gen Ci7/ 24GB/ 1.5TB/ Win8 Pro/ 3GB Graph) (Black) Price: Rs.199999 -- FlipKart, Too Expensive, I would like to be under 1L with all add-ons (like 128GB/256GB SSD)
> 
> Y510p Specs is telling me: 1 USB 3.0 SuperSpeed, 2 USB 2.0 (one always on) -- Not sure if I am reading it right
> 
> ...



you got the wrong one.
this is the laptop in consideration here:
Asus CN135H G56JR Laptop Rs.80900 Price in India - Buy Asus CN135H G56JR Laptop Black Online - Asus: Flipkart.com


----------

